# Hello …



## Mrs Kisses (Sep 25, 2021)

I came across this forum a couple weeks ago while searching for a place to discuss topics having to do with married life .Looks like I’ve found the right place.
I’m 44 years old and my husband is 48.He and I have been married for 25 years and together for 29.We have two children ages 27 and 19.I’m looking forward to being a part of this group,thanks.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome, this place is incredible and filled with many wonderful people willing to help/listen/read... etc. 🙏


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I stopped in just to say your name is awesome 🤩


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> I stopped in just to say your name is awesome 🤩


It is a cool name. Unfortunately Mrs Kisses is apparently practicing her name 'cause she ain't been here since Dec. Hope she's happy!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> It is a cool name. Unfortunately Mrs Kisses is apparently practicing her name 'cause she ain't been here since Dec. Hope she's happy!


Aaarrggggg…..I hate when I do that !!!!


----------

